

Windows XP: Today's Legacy System - asfafsaf
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,2097906,00.html

======
jburwell
The author seems to miss the obvious point of why people don't "upgrade" to
Windows 7 -- vastly increased hardware requirements. Many of the XP
installations running today are on hardware that is either barely sufficient
to run Windows 7, providing a degraded experience, or completely incapable of
running it. Therefore, a Windows 7 upgrade in most of these cases means a
hardware upgrade that it appears those folks have determined isn't worth the
cost.

